# ever see a kitten in a traincase? pic heavy!



## Hilly (Mar 8, 2009)

"Momma..i doing nuffin wrong!"







"I'm really good at being naughty and cute at the same time"






"One day i'll be a big girl and can wear makeup!"






"I needed to switch sides"






"that's it...im gettin comfy"











Nermal helping momma study.


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 8, 2009)

so cute.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

oh my goodness, that is too cute for words!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 8, 2009)

Dawwwwww >_< She's such a cutie!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 8, 2009)

BAD KITTTEEEHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but very cute


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 8, 2009)

Aw little poser there...so cute!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG, that's soooooo cute!  I love naughty kitties.


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL! I love the pic with the mouth gaping open!


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 9, 2009)

I love number six.


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 9, 2009)

you have the cutest kitties. i can't wait until i get a kitty


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 9, 2009)

Nermal is making herself right at home!  Those are some of the cutest pictures I have ever seen.  Both Nermal and Grover make my heart melt!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 9, 2009)

I LOVE these pics, so adorable.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 9, 2009)

Awwwww!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 9, 2009)

ohmuhgawd. she is SO adorable!! eeek!! sleeping in the traincase shoooo cuuuute. *pinches monitor* :3


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2009)

She's really cute.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2009)

nermal is a darling! super cute piccies! i called my hubby to see and he went 'aaawwwww!'


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2009)

Awwww so cute!!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 9, 2009)

ha! soo cute!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 9, 2009)

This put such a smile on my face!!!  Is she your kitty or what?  She wants to paint faces too, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Just awesome.  How are things between her and Momma Grover?


----------



## Hilly (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh her and Grovie are not quite BFF yet, but they are certainly like sisters. I think Grover teachers Nermal to do naughty things!!
They sleep with my while DH is in Russia for 3 months.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Oh her and Grovie are not quite BFF yet, but they are certainly like sisters. I think Grover teachers Nermal to do naughty things!!
They sleep with my while DH is in Russia for 3 months._

 
Glad you have the girls to keep you safe while your DH is gone!  Wow Russia for 3 months.  You must miss him a lot.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea- I do miss him! Since he's been gone (almost 2 weeks), I eat frozen dinners and the house isn't so tidy lol. The girls get away with everything when daddy is gone. Are they in for a suprise when he gets back lol


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## Rooshi (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha! so cute!


----------



## Taj (Mar 10, 2009)

cute, and she is not camera-shy !


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha that made me laugh. Very cute <3


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 14, 2009)

Ahh, my heart is melting!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Aww... Your cat is so cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't see my cat anymore. She still lives in my mother's house five minutes from here - there is the garden and more space for her than in my little flat. But I have no contact to my mother anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I miss my cat...


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 14, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 14, 2009)

Aww im so sorry Susanne! My cats lived with my mom while I was in college and then when I moved away from Chicago to texas. I missed them dearly too.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Aww im so sorry Susanne! My cats lived with my mom while I was in college and then when I moved away from Chicago to texas. I missed them dearly too._


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Here she is:


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Awww, she's too cute!!  She reminds me of my fuzzball when he was a kitten.  And he's still trouble!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 15, 2009)

That is so damn cute that it actually hurts my heart.  But, in a good way.  I want to give her a big 'ole kiss.


----------



## melliquor (Mar 15, 2009)

The third pic from the bottom is priceless... so cute.  I don't even let my cats near my dresser.  they know not to go near mama's makeup.


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 18, 2009)

OOOOH - how ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 20, 2009)

too cute for words!


----------



## User49 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol! SO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## aeni (Mar 21, 2009)

4 and 6 should be in LOLcats.com b/c for some weird reason there's no cats in makeup kit photos.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

That is the cutest kitty I've ever seen. And whoa @ your train case! *salivates*


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2009)

I just wanna steal that kitty, too cute.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread.  It puts a smile on my face.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 20, 2012)

So cute!
  	Adorable!!

  	My cat Sabrina does the same thing.
  	She loves to lie on my make up.
  	She´s not allowed to, off course,
  	but she couldn´t care less! XD


----------

